# How about those fancy router bit holders



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

The Bosch router bits come in a nice little case that contains a rubber grommet that holds the bit...picture #1.
The grommet comes out of the case...picture #2...and it seems that it would be a nice little addition to a home made router bit holder. Drill holes for the bits in a wood block as most people do, and then insert the grommet so that even if the bit holder gets knocked over the bit does not fall out.

Did I make a discovery or do all of you already use the parts from the plastic cases for your bit holders? Or is it a thing that doesn't really matter?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

They are great but hard to find a drill bit to drill a hole for them , the norm..



=========



sofasurfer said:


> The Bosch router bits come in a nice little case that contains a rubber grommet that holds the bit...picture #1.
> The grommet comes out of the case...picture #2...and it seems that it would be a nice little addition to a home made router bit holder. Drill holes for the bits in a wood block as most people do, and then insert the grommet so that even if the bit holder gets knocked over the bit does not fall out.
> 
> Did I make a discovery or do all of you already use the parts from the plastic cases for your bit holders? Or is it a thing that doesn't really matter?


----------



## rick7938 (Jul 19, 2009)

An easy way to make a similar arrangement is to drill your holder for 1/2-inch shanks. Then buy some rubber fuel line which is nominally 1/2-inch OD, 1/4-inch ID. You can make dozens of 1/4-inch adapters for $1.00.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Those plastic inserts are what I keep my bits in. they come in a number of shank sizes, and are easy to fit with a forstner/saw tooth bit. I use the CMT inserts. I buy them in packs of 20, so I must have bought 10 packs, so far.
Systems and accessories-Bit organizer -CMT tools


----------



## Packard (Jan 23, 2010)

Watches (even Timex watches) come in nice boxes. The box is part of the "point of purchase display" and is designed to make the product sell better. It has no real function beyond that. But Bosche's display boxes are really nice and make the bits seem a good bit better than they really are. The way they are packaged they seem like jewelry.


----------

